
Brain seems to categorise death as something that only befalls other people - boshomi
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/oct/19/doubting-death-how-our-brains-shield-us-from-mortal-truth
======
poormystic
That's because everything and everybody else is a figment of my/our
imagination :)

